# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Operatie vastzetten tenen

## Lara '52

:Wink: HALLO heeft er iemand ervaring met operatief vastzetten grote tenen (bij mij is het onlangs gebeurd op 15-06 -09 voor de tweede maal grote teen rechts en op 24-02-05 was het linker grote teen en verleden jaar op 19-05-08 
een voorvoetcorrectie van de 3tenen rechts grote teen en 2e en 3e teen .
Het is een gevolg van artrose( degeneratie bot tenen )'t waren telkens zeer pijnelijke operaties dagen onder zware pijnstillers en pijnpomp .En daarna nog maanden en dagen verder met pijnstillers .Nu komt het probleem aan ,terug stappen met gewone schoenen  :Confused: met hak van 5cm hoogte en beide tenen staan nu vast in het verleden 4jaar lang was het maar ené maar nu is het moeilijker voor stappen nog niet op straat voetpad geweest ,want dat was mijn probleem kon niet meer buiten (winkelen wandelen sociaal leven weg door voetproblemen .OEF daarbij ook fibro en artrose wervels en nek en schouders door overbelasting . :Frown: GRTS ZONNESCHIJN  :Smile:

----------


## Tess71

Hoi celest,

Goed dat je even hebt vertelt dat jij je verhaal hier hebt geschreven.
Wat verschrikkelijk meid je hele leven staat op zijn kop.
Lijkt mij i.d.d een pijnlijke operatie aan je tenen en dat zelfs een paar keer! ben je nu af van de operaties?

Hopelijk krijg je nog reacties van mensen die een soortgelijk probleem hebben.

Liefs en hou je taai,
Tess

----------


## Lara '52

Hallo Tess , 

Ik kom je ook overal tegen je bent ook een persoon die ieder moed inspreekt ;je weet wanneer je goede daden doet dan krijg je dit in goedheid terug .. :Embarrassment:  ik wens het jou van harte toe . 

De tenen hebben bij mij al voor vele problemen gezorgd de laatste jaren ;ik die in het verleden niet kon stappen maar altijd liep en nu .... JA  :Frown:  
2 november terug onder xstralen voor controle en dan zien we wel :revalidatie dat duurt een jaar ; want nu zijn het de twee voeten alles zal in traagheid moeten gaan ;ach ja d'er zijn dan mensen met andere problemen we zien wel ;grts Celest  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Celest,

Het zit je ook allemaal niet mee  :Frown:  Jammer dat er nog niemand anders zijn/haar ervaring hier heeft neergezet  :Frown: 
Heel veel succes bij de controle 2 november, ik hoop dat je daar iets positiefs te horen krijgt! En daarnaast natuurlijk heel veel sterkte en positiviteit gewenst bij je revalidatieproces! 

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Lara '52

DANK JE WEL LUUSS , 

We zien wel op 2 november ,nog even af wachten hé verleden maand kon de chirurg hem er nog niet over uitspreken ;hij is nu bang om wat voorbarige uitspraken te doen ,op zijn loopbaan nog niet zo extreem meegemaakt als in mijn geval . :EEK!: en dit zal dan ook de reden zijn waarom er geen reactie op gekomen is . 

De operatie die gebeurd is in 2005 is door een andere chirurg uitgevoerd dan de laatste 2 ;hij wou mijn rechtervoet (tenen)niet meer opereren daar het veel compicaties ging mee brengen aan beide voeten: hij zei dat ik het zolang mogelijk moest uitstellen en de pijn verdragen (pijnstillers nemen )ik leef al meer dan 10 jaar op codeine ,nu kan ik stilletjes beginnen afbouwen de pijnen zijn meer te verdragen

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Celest,

Nou hopelijk leren ze wat uit/van jou extreme geval! Gelukkig was er een chirurg bereidt jou wel te helpen, ook goed dat hij niet te voorbarig wil zijn, nu hopen dat hij je volgende keer meer duidelijkheid kan geven! Fijn dat je nu langzaamaan kan afbouwen. Nogmaals heel veel sterkte en succes!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Lara '52

DANK JE WEL LUUSS !!! 

grtjs Celest :Smile:

----------


## dotito

Hallo Celest,

ik heb jou verhaal gelezen en ik vind het enorm erg voor jou.maar in leven gaat het niet altijd zo als je het wenst he! daarom wens ik jou veel sterkte en moed voor in de toekomst toe,
Beste, :Wink: 

Dotito,

----------


## Tess71

Lieve celest bedankt, ik ben een mensen mens en ik vind de maatschappij erg hard tegenwoordig.
Als je elkaar een beetje kan helpen dan vind ik dat heel erg prettig. Het is tegenwoordig alleen maar ikke ikke ikke.......begrip is ver te zoeken zeker als je het aan de buitenkant niet kan zien.

Gelukkig zijn er ook nog mensen die niet alleen maar aan zich zelf denken, en zich ook proberen te plaatsen in iemand anders zijn situatie/gevoel, het forum is hier een goed voorbeeld van :Smile: 

Ik wens jou ook alle goeds toe voor de toekomst en ik lees graag je ervaringen hier op het forum.

Liefs,
Tess

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Tess,

Ik sluit me bij jou woorden aan! 
Gister op school hadden we het nog over de verhardende maatschappij ten opzichte van het rouwproces (want dat was een onderwerp van gister, rouw en overlijden). Vroeger kreeg je nog een aantal dingen vrij om de begravenis of crematie te regelen en om daarna een paar dagen tot rust te komen en in de huidige maatschappij krijg je vaak geen vrij meer van werk/school om een begravenis te regelen of te bezoeken tenzij het je vader/moeder/broer/zus/kind is. 
Ik werkte bij Tele2 op de klantenservice en had inmiddels al een andere baan gevonden, want ik wou daar toch al weg, maar mijn tante kwam plotseling te overlijden en ik wou vrij om bij haar begravenis te zijn. Mijn leidinggevende zei dat ik geen vrij kon krijgen, toen ik zei dat ik dan wel ziek was die dag had ik in zijn ogen 'geen hart voor de zaak' en werd ik ontslagen. Ik heb daar geen werk meer van gemaakt, want had inmiddels toch al ander werk gevonden en had nu even de rust om alles te verwerken. Maar ik vind het echt jammer dat de maatschappij verhard is en steeds harder lijkt te worden! Gelukkig zijn er op dit forum en daarbuiten ook mensen die wel om andere mensen geven en zich wel kunnen inleven in andermans situatie!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Lara '52

HALLO DAMES 

Ja,de verharde maatschappij ;mijn dochter haar schoonvader is overleden eind mei ,ze was aanwezig bij het overlijden ,maar 45min. later is ze terug op het werk want baas is afwezig en zij moet aanwezig zijn daar het eenmansbedrijf is .Dan schrikt men dat mensen hard worden ,en dat men eelt krijgt op zijn ziel .  :Mad:  

Men moet terug de ziel tot leven laten komen ,zodat de maatschappij terug medeleven toont voor zijn medemens ; maar de druk is groot om te presteren en de luxe waar vele onderbezwijken . :Mad:  

Door ervaringen in het verleden met werkgevers staan zijn prioriteiten op de eerste plaats ,en zijn de problemen van werknemers ondergeschikt ;er was zelf een werkgever die zei :dat ik thuis (huishouden)minder moest werken en de boel meer laten voor wat het was ,daar ik bij hun hard moest werken en ik 



het anders niet zou vol houden om te gaan werken . :Confused: 


GROETJES Celest  :Smile:

----------


## Tess71

Celest dat is toch niet normaal meer, ik vind het heel erg triest dat de maatschappij zo hard is. En wat verschrikkelijk voor je dochter!!!!

En waar haalt men de moed vandaan om jou te vertellen hoe jij je huishouden moet runnen( gekkenwerk)

Mensen zet je gezin op de eerste plaats, dat is het belangrijkste wat er bestaat!

----------


## dotito

ja dat is waar Tess het belangrijkste wat er is dat is je gezin :Embarrassment: daar sluit ik bij mij voledig bij aan.

lieve groetjes,dotito, :Wink:

----------

